# 'Fest opinion



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Gang,
K, looking over my calendar for the 'fest I'm trying to lock down dates and make reservations.
I'm thinking of leaving bright and early on the 10th and arriving in SB on the 11th, 'fest on the 12th, then leave the 13th and get home the 14th.

Should I add another day to each end? I've got more vacation than gawd right now so time is no problem.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

your current plan sounds like plenty of time already


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

2 days each way to drive something like 3000mi
I was thinking I need a day to decompress in SB before the 'fest, maybe a day after. Otherwise it may seem like we are on the road the whole time.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *2 days each way to drive something like 3000mi
> I was thinking I need a day to decompress in SB before the 'fest, maybe a day after. Otherwise it may seem like we are on the road the whole time. *


Hey Haus, why don't you drive straight to the Bay Area/Pleasanton, and get up Friday morning and cruise down with me and the Bay Bimmerz Group. :thumbup: (tell him Schaf)
We will probably have at least 50 cars.

There's plenty of hotels/motels in the area, Pleasanton, Livermore,Dublin and San Ramon.

Hell, if your a wine drinker and get here early enough on Friday, I can hook you up on some Wente Wine to take back to that beautiful state of Washington. (right Jon)

Let me know what you think


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Keith said:


> *Hey Haus, why don't you drive straight to the Bay Area/Pleasanton, and get up Friday morning and cruise down with me and the Bay Bimmerz Group. :thumbup: (tell him Schaf)
> We will probably have at least 50 cars.
> 
> There's plenty of hotels/motels in the area, Pleasanton, Livermore,Dublin and San Ramon.
> ...


Definately an idea...I'll PM ya
I can bring ya some of our great Wash Whites.


----------

